# entourage files



## vogonsonthe (May 10, 2005)

A QUESTION ABOUT ENTOURAGE...

How do I import my old entourage data into a new entourage file? What is the name of the file. Particulars below... 


I'm running microsoft entourage on Panther. My computer died, had it's logic board replaced, was wiped clean. Starting fresh, I opened entourage and began using it two weeks ago. Recently I discovered I did have what I think are backup files... I believe the database file in my microsoft IDENTIES folder may be what I'm looking for but I can't import it...

If someone can help, I would sure appreciate a suggestion!


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

When I move users around, I simply archive and copy the Microsoft User data folder in the Documents folder. I'll move it to the new system, unzip it and overwirte the existing one.
When Entourage opens it finds that database and uses it.

John


----------



## vogonsonthe (May 10, 2005)

Fine, but won't your solution delete all the new information I've created?


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

Yes, sorry, I thought you had a new install with nothing there yet. In that case, change the name from "main identity" to something else, and put that folder into the appropriate version in the Microsoft Users Folder.
You can then siwtch identities, and do a archive usint the File=> export feature.

Switch back and do a Import of the archive into your working database.

John


----------



## vogonsonthe (May 10, 2005)

I tried your suggestion...and the program could not mount the old database; it suggested rebuilding the database, but was not able to... Any additional suggestions? Thank you...


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

You should be able to import any older version than the one you are using.

For example, I use 2004 in my company, and it can import any older version, from '98 through X.

Email me at [email protected] and we can continue this, perhaps in iChat or yahoo. That might be easier.

John


----------

